# Seiko Kinetic 5m43



## hansi (Oct 12, 2006)

I posted a few weeks ago about my watch stopping and I have now had a new capacitor fitted and, although the watch now keeps perfect time, the reserve charge indicator will not go above 20 seconds whereas before it used to go to 30 seconds when fully charged. I have been wearing the watch continuously for about two weks now. Is this a fault.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

hansi said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about my watch stopping and I have now had a new capacitor fitted and, although the watch now keeps perfect time, the reserve charge indicator will not go above 20 seconds whereas before it used to go to 30 seconds when fully charged. I have been wearing the watch continuously for about two weks now. Is this a fault.


Based on the one I have you have been wearing it easily long enough for it to be fully charged. I don't know how the charge indicator works, it might be that you have a full reserve and something is wrong with the indicator? Either way I would suggest you have a come back with the repairer.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

hansi said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about my watch stopping and I have now had a new capacitor fitted and, although the watch now keeps perfect time, the reserve charge indicator will not go above 20 seconds whereas before it used to go to 30 seconds when fully charged. I have been wearing the watch continuously for about two weks now. Is this a fault.


Hi Hansi,

Just got my Seiko Kinetic back from having an upgrade and the capacitor has been replaced by a rechargeable battery (Titanium Carbon Lithium Ion). There was a note attached to say that as the voltage of this is slightly lower than the previous capacitor, the indicator will read 20 seconds on a full charge (instead of 30).

It sounds like this is what has been done to your watch too. I hope it puts your mind at rest,

Kind regards, Graham


----------

